# Essential oil blend that makes you think of the ocean?



## Noodge (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi all,

I'm planning on a seaside/rockpool inspired soap, but I'm not sure what sort of essential oils to scent it with, anyone got any ideas?

At most I'd want to use about 3 in a blend - all ideas welcome, thanks!


----------



## lsg (Sep 27, 2019)

Here are a couple of blends I like:
38%  lavender
25 % rosemary
25% bergamot
12% eucalyptus

44% lavender
22% rosemary
22% bergamot
6% spearmint
6% eucalyptus


----------



## soapmaker (Sep 27, 2019)

Not sure this would remind you of the ocean but my best seller is Lavender, Patchouli, Orange & Geranium. Rosemary also fits in well with that if you like Rosemary.


----------



## geniash (Sep 27, 2019)

Not per say ocean but here are 2 blends I can think of. The 2nd one has more than 3 ingredients, but so worth it!
Rain: 5x Bergamot, 3x Saldalwood
Blue waters: 3x Lavender, 2x Ginger, 2x Juniper Berry, 1x Clary Sage, 1x Douglas Fir.

One more, I tried it and it smells so fresh, can definitely go with the ocean theme:
3x Bergamot, 3x Sandalwood, 2x Lime.


----------



## Keaton (Nov 16, 2019)

The -mary in rosemary refers to the sea (marinus) in Latin, so I second the suggestion to use a blend with rosemary.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Nov 16, 2019)

I found this one on the EOcalc.com website not too long ago: https://www.eocalc.com/blends/seascape/. It requires four EOs - rosemary, eucalyptus, lemongrass and cedar wood.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 22, 2019)

I made ocean inspired soap a while back and used spearmint and rosemary which was quite nice together - for some reason it reminded me of the smell of salt water.


----------



## Dawni (Nov 22, 2019)

This thread is giving me ideas on how to scent brine soap.... Thank you! Hehehe


----------

